# Waiting for AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy Class



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Man, it's so hard to wait for AKC S.T.A.R. puppy class to start! I have been homeschooling Mercy, teaching her commands. She walks so beautifully on the leash in the neighborhood. She pulls excitedly when there are distractions around, but we are working on that. The first day of class is on May 24th. I have been waiting so long for that. I almost feel like creating a pitapata for the start of class date!  I am still working on her mouthing. I am also trying to get her to accept grooming without mouthing. We still go to an unaccredited puppy kindergarten class, be we have had to miss a few classes. We resume this Saturday. We have two more after that, the last one being two days after the start of the S.T.A.R. puppy class. I am still tossed between All About Dogs in Woodbridge VS. Mount Vernon Kennel Club in Burke for Basic Obedience on up. The S.T.A.R. puppy trainer, Peggy Dobbins, is also a TDI evaluator, which is why I need a different instructor for Basic Obedience. Peggy Dobbins has Goldens! How cool is that?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I am not familiar with AKC S. T. A. R. Puppy Classes...what is it?

Just Googled it... Socialization Training Activity Responsibly ...Got it.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

S.T.A.R. Puppy starts this Thursday at Waggin Tails Junction (Not to be confused with the dog food) in Manassas. It has been such a long wait. Almost as hard as waiting for the day I brought my puppy home. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

How has Your training progressed? Can you have a calm puppy when you need one?

Tailer's first class...we'll, it was quite obvious that I needed to blow off more of Tailer's steam before class! He was Wild! A few of us started arriving a half hour before class to let our Wild-Ones run...then we'd decided we needed a full hour before class...in addition, I needed to give Tailer Rescue Remedy, before and every 15 minutes during class to keep him calm enough to settle down!

At the end of the classes, Tailer got the Wild-Child Award! Momma was so proud! 

Good Luck!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

You two will have a blast! Are you taking one of the kids with you?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

inge said:


> You two will have a blast! Are you taking one of the kids with you?


My husband and son are coming. Hopefully, they will allow Joshua to be there. I want my husband and I to take turns.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Our time at AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy*

I am sorry I have not been on the board for a few days. We had a great time during our first day at class. Mercy was like the star pupil in the class since we had already been working on some of the commands the instructor went over. During playtime however, the instructor dumped toys on the floor for the puppies to play with. Mercy was enjoying a toy and she did not want to share it with a fellow puppy. She snapped at the puppy instead of letting him have the toy.:no: I was very embarrased and humiliated to say the least. Unfortunately, earlier in the same day Mercy had also snapped at me when I tried to take her beloved bully stick from her as well. It was not a good day for Mercy. I have consulted Michael Peer of DogBedience in Reston Virginia, a professional in home dog trainer for help with Mercy's resource guarding behavior. He is an ex-K9 Officer. I have also worked with Mercy in voluntarily giving up her bone. I gave Mercy a bully stick then offered treats to let go of it. So far it has been working. Just thought I'd keep you up to date. I do look forward to the next class. Hopefully the instructor can provide ways to train Mercy to willingly share a toy with another puppy in class. After all, we need to also teach our young children to share as well.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update! She is still a puppy and needs to learn how to play with others...and You! Drop It, Leave It, Share...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Mercymom, Tess got a bully stick when she was about Mercy's age. She growled when I approached her to take it away. I learned two things from that: first, always to trade, I still do that, and second, no more bully sticks before she completely understood the trade command.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Mercy Doing Better-*

Hello Everyone. Mercy is doing better. We had a professional dog trainer over to our home last Thursday for 2 hours. He worked with us in teaching Mercy manners. He also worked with Mercy to give up her bully stick. She hasn't growled at me for taking her bully stick since. I still have to be on the lookout though. Mercy also barks seriously at strangers at a distance. The dog trainer said that this was reactionary behavior. I thought she was being a good watchdog, but now I am trying to discourage her from doing this so it doesn't turn into a problem. As for AKC S.T.A.R. puppy, the dog trainer did not put toys down during the puppy playtime this time to my relief. Mercy stayed to herself pretty much. I am still finding opportunities to introduce her to others dogs when I have the chance.

I have decided to take her to Mount Vernon Training Club for Basic and Beyond obedience.


----------

